# Whiting



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I fished yesterday and today. We caught a bunch of whiting. They were big. I hope this continues all winter. What a great fighting and eating fish.:usaflag


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

hey mike yea my dad told me (it's jack) i caught a 44 inch bull red that was HUGE


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Not the exact lat long but Navarre P'cole Johnson ?



I'm guessing Shrimp?


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Navarre beach, Ohio st.


----------

